

MyZone Social Network - alirezam

I am very excited to announce that our team at the University of Colorado at Boulder has developed a new peer-to-peer social network called MyZone.<p>MyZone supports many features available to you on Facebook and Google+ and more. You can post status updates, youtube and vimeo links, photos, audio files in mp3 format and video files in mp4 and flv formats on your wall as well as your friends’. You can also send out private messages to your friends. MyZone provides more user privacy by hosting user profile information on their own devices.<p>To achieve availability when a user is offline, users are able to ask their “most trusted friends” to replicate their profiles and host them whenever they are offline. There is also the possibility of having up to three devices as self-replicas on MyZone.<p>MyZone is very easy to install and it is supported on any operating system that has Java installed.<p>You can download MyZone from http://www.joinmyzone.com where there is a video tutorial on how to use it and a brief overview of its feature. 
MyZone is in the developing stages and we would appreciate any feedback to improve it. We hope you give it a try.
======
rukshn
Wouldn't it be better to have a brief public profile online like name profile
pic and basic info while keeping the user's share data on user's devices
themselves. So on need to give your friends your profile. All the best for the
project

~~~
alirezam
we actually maintain a user directory list with basic information and new
users can choose to be listed on that directory if they wish to.

